# Are these things seed pods?



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

I got this pic from staticko on another thread. 

My plant has these things too I believe, but I don't have any other male plants around that I know of, and I don't think its a hermie... Let me know. Oh, I'm refering to the spade shaped things on top. Are they seed pods, or just big calyxes or something?


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

no, those are flowers.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 31, 2008)

That actually may be a hermie.

Perhaps this guide may prove to be useful to you.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was just doing some research, and saw something about false seed pods...? I am guessing that they are just huge calyxes possibly. I'm growing Medicine man, and I saw another grow journal of some it, and they had huge calyxes too, but I'm kind of new to it.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 31, 2008)

looks like huge calyxes 2 me, if u think it's hermie check lower down on the plant

happy growin


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't think mine is a hermie, but its too dark for me to double check now. I plucked one of the spade things off, and it just had juice inside.


----------



## algag85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Im no expert here but it looks like there is actually a seed popping out of the pod near the top. It looks like an immature seed.


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 4, 2008)

yes i think hermie.., remove carefully and hope many others dont sprout. im expecting u keep it in a pot. maybe keeping it in real dark area during night?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2008)

You've definitely got one seed in there. Is this an outdoor grow?


----------



## normlpothead (Sep 7, 2008)

I think those are pollinated calyxes. Doesn't mean it's a hermie, but there are pollon sacks somewhere around there.

The hard outer shell hasn't formed yet, that's why when you popped it, it was juicy.

If you can't find any pollen sacks, the seeds might be okay, hermie seeds have a tendency to grow hermie plants, it's half their genes. If it's resistant to hermie, maybe it'll pass on it's resistant traits... Feminized seeds are bred from hermies that were hard to get to hermie.

Those imo are undeveloped seeds.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ah, ok. I guess I just have really large calyxes, but these ones are actually fertilized.


----------



## normlpothead (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe, if you can find male pollon sacks on any plant around it, you'd be the first to know if they were fertilized calyxes... I don't see any hermie traits, just some developing seeds... Big calyxes would be uniform, not just a few here and there...

Hope this helps, if you can find any pollen sacks anywhere those be some good seeds porbably.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry bro, those are seeds, in the great outdoors someone elses boys knocked up your lady, unless it is in fact a hermie.


----------



## Dirtyboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was just doing some research, and saw something about false seed pods...? I am guessing that they are just huge calyxes possibly. I'm growing Medicine man, and I saw another grow journal of some it, and they had huge calyxes too, but I'm kind of new to it.


 Open that big one up in the picture and see if there is a seed in it. Ya could just scratch the wall of it to see a seed as well.


----------

